

ATCOM: GPU-Accelerated Real-Time Enhancement of Long-Range Imagery - bsprings
http://devblogs.nvidia.com/parallelforall/atcom-real-time-enhancement-long-range-imagery/

======
dogma1138
ATCOM is the holding company for that line of products the actual people
behind the research are EM Photonics
[http://www.emphotonics.com/](http://www.emphotonics.com/).

These guys have done some really great stuff in the GPGPU arena, they are very
CUDA centric but they release allot of very useful research and the best free
CUDA based linear algebra library (CULA) out there....

